

Funny but Real Linux Commands - nreece
http://frankmash.blogspot.com/2006/03/linux-commands-funny-linux-commands.html

======
bct
They're not real with the versions of the commands that I have.

Also, this is not the kind of "content" that I want to see on this site. I
thought we had editors?

------
dmpayton
Doesn't work on my machine (Ubuntu 7.04)

Why is this even here, I thought this was NEWS.ycombinator.com? If I wanted
stuff like this, I'd be on Digg.

------
aston
For those having trouble, try running 'bash' first.

------
mojuba
These jokes are probably even older than Internet, that's why they basically
don't work on modern Unices.

------
ralph
Isn't anyone old enough to recognise the csh prompt?

